# Burger King - Fast Food Restaurant



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

Got some nice info on this place:

Just down the road from where I live, A burger king has been empty just over a year from 2011. This burger king was the first drive thru to be opened in the U.K and the first to close.

Obvious drug use in this place so no one has hesitated on getting in quick. Also, I found the stockroom still with stock in it  from fire extinguishers to boxes and boxes of children's toys and even pepsi and chocolate milk! It's stored in a bag 

Quite a nice find as i grew up with it being there and do have some good memories here ie; Birthday parties... It's meant to be knocked down and there going to build a travelodge in it's place which will create 20 job vacancies - lucky for me! hopefully 














http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh501/DanDanTee/Burger%20King/IMG_9132.jpg[/IMG
[ATTACH=full]125112[/ATTACH]]
[ATTACH=full]125113[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125114[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125115[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125116[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125117[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125118[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125119[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125120[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125121[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125122[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125123[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125124[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125125[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125126[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]125127[/ATTACH]


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 10, 2012)

Cheers for posting that


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Cheers for posting that



You're very welcome


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2012)

And another one bites the dust,nice pics.


----------



## TranKmasT (May 10, 2012)

I ought to hate this but somehow you've managed to capture the bleakness of such a place in a interesting and poignant way.
The corporate propaganda 'smile' badge behind the counter for instance and the last 'we hate goodbyes' picture. Some half decent crafted shots there. 
You've made the best of a poor subject.

Well done.


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> I ought to hate this but somehow you've managed to capture the bleakness of such a place in a interesting and poignant way.
> The corporate propaganda 'smile' badge behind the counter for instance and the last 'we hate goodbyes' picture. Some half decent crafted shots there.
> You've made the best of a poor subject.
> 
> Well done.



Yes I also thought that this was quite one of the weakest locations I've been to - Easy access but, nothing much there... thanks for noticing my creativity


----------



## Mr beady (May 10, 2012)

Derrrrpppppppp!!!!


----------



## nelly (May 10, 2012)

Lol @ Mr Beady.

Its different Dan, and different is certainly not always bad 

Liking in a funny sort of way


----------



## imyimyimy (May 10, 2012)

yes.. very industrial


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

imyimyimy said:


> yes.. very industrial



I thought so too with it being a franchise industry and all


----------



## daimo_45 (May 10, 2012)

Shooting smack and smoking crack! Nice to see the low-lifes putting it to use!


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> Shooting smack and smoking crack! Nice to see the low-lifes putting it to use!



Indeed


----------



## godzilla73 (May 10, 2012)

Good to see that the good junkies of this particular London borough have not lost their sense of humour by jacking up in a fast food restaurant! As Burger Kings go, it used to be alright. Never many people in there.....
Godzy


----------



## maxmix (May 10, 2012)

Agreed, was never the busiest of places, although I have some fond memories of the place. The drive through was plain awful (They could never hear you, you could never hear them...LOL).

Wondered what it would be like inside for ages, not much left really, shame, anyway, thanks for the info/pics


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Good to see that the good junkies of this particular London borough have not lost their sense of humour by jacking up in a fast food restaurant! As Burger Kings go, it used to be alright. Never many people in there.....
> Godzy



Yeah Burger King is like the fail one... never packed and in my experience quite overpriced for shit quality... Russia has only had it 2 years so I wonder what business is like over there


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

Different and intresting, thanks for sharing


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Different and intresting, thanks for sharing



You're welcome, thanks for looking!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 10, 2012)

Im more of a McDonalds person myself...


----------



## Mr beady (May 10, 2012)

I'm more of a McDerp person myself


----------



## the|td4 (May 11, 2012)

So, needle for heroin (whatever) / silver foil chasing the white/brown dragon and a hash can... nice! 

Bleak place, thanks for the pics.


----------



## KingRat (May 11, 2012)

Smashing stuff, you have a great eye for detail, some fantastic images of an awesome location. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 11, 2012)

intresting, thanks for the brillant pictures thank you


----------



## megaangelic (May 14, 2012)

I don't know why... but I liked this...

I prefer McDonalds, perhaps that is why I enjoyed seeing a BurgerCrap closed


----------

